# Camaro's Offseason Journal



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

After deciding an attempt to compete next April in the local amateur bodybuilding show, I have been "offseason" since the beginning of July.

I will continue my offseason bulking quest until right after christmas... seeing that the holidays are among my favorite times to eat! 

I have been using DC training for a litle over two months... and will continue to use it throughout the entire competition prep.

My calories offseason are anywhere from a MINIMUM 4000 cals per day, but my GOAL is 4,500 to 5000 per day.... without counting micros too much.

I do get anywhere from 275 to 325 grams of protein per/lb daily.  Mainly off of chicken breasts, red meats and blended shakes.

I am currently at 260 lbs fully clothed after a workout....


I dont take any supplements really other than protein powders, the occasional MRP and creatine mono. (Im about to try some CEE from Rob's product list)

Preworkout I usually drink a few cups of coffee or Ultimate Orange drink, which I got 45 free sample packs from the nice gentleman at Vitamin Shoppe 

My last workout was Friday evening... and here is is

On all hammer strength and smith machines, I count the numbers just as I would on a regular bench or olympic bar, counting the machine weight with no weights on either side at 45lbs.  Much like an olympic bar with no weight added is 45 lbs.

Lying Hammer Strength Bench Press
425 x 9 (rest pause 20 secs) x 2 rp x 2

Hammer Shoulder Press
 335 x 9 rp x 2 rp x 0

Closegrip Pulldowns

315lbs x 8 rp x 2 rp x 2

Tricep Extensions on a pull-down machine
150 x 8 

T-Bar Rows
6-45lb plates x 6


Extreme Stretching when done.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

Good luck with your journal and you workouts.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Gracias.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

Da nada.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks pretty good. Strong as always.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

What exactly is "extreme stetching"?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 10, 2006)

How the hell are you so strong?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 10, 2006)

holy crap you are big....260?!?! when did you get so big?

how do you like the DC training?  do you find the 1 RP set to be enough for superior growth??


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Extreme stretching is simply fascia stretching after each set or workout.

They are usually between 45 seconds and 2 minutes in length, and fairly, if not EXTREMELY painful.

DC's training has one do a fascia stretch after each set... for example, after my chest set, I would grab two 110lb dumbells and slowly bring them down as if doing a chest press and hold them in the most negative position I could for 45 seconds to 2 minutes.

Each bodypart has one or two (or more) stretches you can incorporate after each bodypart.  

I really love/hate them.

And thanks guys for you comments.  My strength is better than ever... I am eating a TON of food and my protein is as high as Ive ever taken it.  Im (trying) to eat about 4500 to 5000 cals per day with about 300 grams of protein... over 5 or 6 meals... and after the inital bloat I got after a week or two, my strength shot through the roof!  It was a real wake up call on my lack of attention to diet.

I just broke my old Squat and Deadlift PB's... I got a 530 dead for 4 reps and a 440 squat for 6 (parallel).  I would really like to acheive a 500 lb squat and 600 lb deadlift by the years end.

And DC's training isnt really 1 set... more like three if you include the rest-pause aspect of it.....  More than anything I enjoy the intensity of the workouts.  I actually enjoy that.. which is why Ive always been so partial to HIT type workouts.  Im not making any claims that it is the best way to train, or scientifically sound, but it really fits my personal style and I love the challenge it presents.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Camaro!  How have you been man?  Are you going mainly with machines so you can do the rp sets?  I've been experimenting with DC also, and really like it so far.  My only complaint is I like using BB movements so sometimes I have problems finding a spot.  In my case though, I don't mind switching up between DC and conventional sets because 1)  I'm old and 2) my left elbow has arthritis and tendonitis, so constant rp sets are not a good thing


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Jersey, long time!

Hope things are well bro.

Yea, I usually do Hammers for two reasons.  One is because of the lack of spot... very hard to find a good spotter at higher weights.

Secondly, as you probably know, DC has you rotate between 3 exercises of your choice until you are no longer progressing, in which you switch it up.  All the Hammers are basic compound movements.... I mostly do free weights, but  use some machines as well to aid with spotting and rest-pausing.  Oh, and Im not a huge fan of bench pressing.

Where are you at currently in your training?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Where are you at currently in your training?


 
Apparently not nearly as far along as you buddy  .  After a few steroid cycles, I have been completely clean for 2 years.  I had some injuries that set me back and since then I've just been trying to post respectable numbers again.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

I remember your older days, when I was still fairly new in this forum, I asked YOU for advice on things like pro-horomones and steroid cycles.

CLean for 2 years?  Congrats bro... how do you feel.. overall?

on a side note... what was your strongest cycle (highest dosages, length, gains, etc?)


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Extreme stretching is simply fascia stretching after each set or workout.
> 
> They are usually between 45 seconds and 2 minutes in length, and fairly, if not EXTREMELY painful.
> 
> ...




That is awesome dude. I wanted to get into DC training, but I was too late and missed the boat. I hear the gay, Dante doesn???t want to share is stuff anymore, because people screwed is methodology up. I can understand, but I sure would love to get my hands on some DC material.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

You can stlll find the basics in recent ironmanmagazine... and another one I have forgotten.

his website still has plenty of info on it as well

intensemuscle.com... if you want to look it up.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> You can stlll find the basics in recent ironmanmagazine... and another one I have forgotten.
> 
> his website still has plenty of info on it as well
> 
> intensemuscle.com... if you want to look it up.



Thanks man!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh... and do a search for cycling for pennies.... on google.

Thats it in a nutshell.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

You're a strong mofo.  260 is no joke either. 

I feel you on the eating too.  I'm eating about 4400 calories a day myself right now, and I weigh almost 75 pounds less than you, haha.  Gains are about to taper off again too I suspect.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow.

Thats a LOT of calories for a lighter guy.

How are you taking in all those cals?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Thats a LOT of calories for a lighter guy.
> 
> How are you taking in all those cals?



By eating 6 whole food meals and 2 shakes a day.  Sometimes more.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

On a budget none the less.

Kudos.

Dont you ever get tired of eating that much though.

I know some days I do.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> On a budget none the less.
> 
> Kudos.
> 
> ...



Sometimes it's hard, but lately I actually get hungry before some of my meals come up.  My metabolism is fucked revved to high heaven right now.  My activity levels just went up another notch.  I walk even more now, and I will be working out twice a day on Tuesday and Thursday starting next week.

I totally feel you though.  If you end up force feeding, that shit sucks.  Shakes help a lot in that case.  Do you miss your calorie target ever?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Dude I do miss it.  Its hard to do with life.  I usually take weekends "off".. just eating whatever Im hungry for.  But mon-fri, I eat basically the same thing every day.

Go to costco and buy in bulk.

What are your goal?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Dude I do miss it.  Its hard to do with life.  I usually take weekends "off".. just eating whatever Im hungry for.  But mon-fri, I eat basically the same thing every day.
> 
> Go to costco and buy in bulk.
> 
> What are your goal?



Definitely is hard to do.  Sometimes I catch myself eating on the run, almost literally, heh.  I definitely get looser on the weekends too.  You have to for sanity reasons, but I still try to reach my calorie goal, or pretty close to it.

That's a good idea with Costco.  Lately I've been shopping at Whole Foods, which is expensive, you just have to know what to pick.  I need to find a Costco around me, that seems like a big eater's mainstay, heh.

Absolute strength and general health/fitness are my goals.  Size is just a means to my end.  I really like to be well rounded though: power, conditioning, flexibility, etc.

Where's DD these days?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hes around.

Dieted down real lean...... got his NASM cert just so he could work at a club.

Things are the same.

Hes actually coming over in a few.

ANything new going on?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Hes around.
> 
> Dieted down real lean...... got his NASM cert just so he could work at a club.
> 
> ...



Good for him.  I'm sure that test was no problem for him, and I bet he'll be a great trainer.  Wish him luck for me.

I'm taking a few classes again: nutrition, anatomy & physiology II, and basketball.  Good stuff.  I think I will like them based on the little taste I've had thus far.  A&P starts out with endcrinology basics, which is cool.  My schedule as a PT is about where I'd like it to be.  I'm getting about 25 sessions or a little more each week including cancellations, so that works out well with three classes.  Still keeps me busy, but sane, heh.

What's your job status like these days?  Also, how big are you planning on getting offseason if you have to pick a number?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Im considering going back to the force in March of next year, but im currently an investment consultant for a bank working with stocks/bonds/market, etc.

Mon-Fri basically.

This offseason Id like to peak around 280.  That gives me 20lbs in about 4 months... which is reasonable.  Im have a big frame, so its really not as big as it sounds.

Id like to diet down to about 235 for the contest.... we shall see.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Im considering going back to the force in March of next year, but im currently an investment consultant for a bank working with stocks/bonds/market, etc.
> 
> Mon-Fri basically.
> 
> ...



Wow, 280 is no joke.  235 in competition shape is badass too!  That's a long cut though.  Are you running a cycle so that you can be a bit more aggressive with your cut?

Oh, and I'm 10 pounds heavier than I said intially.  If I was downing 4500 at 185 that would be completely insane.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 11, 2006)

Pardon me if I'm missing something here, CP.  Aren't you taking in enough calories to support a 225 lb lean mass.  Thats why I asked you if you had been an ectomorph.  You mow thru kcals like one.


----------



## Decker (Sep 11, 2006)

I hate to repeat myself, but your lifts are incredible.  I'm not even sure what some of your exercises are but the weight is quite daunting.  I remember from one of you much older journals how you progressed so quickly in the amount of weight you'd use w/out sacrificing repititions.  I hope you can continue that trend.  Good luck.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Wow, 280 is no joke.  235 in competition shape is badass too!  That's a long cut though.  Are you running a cycle so that you can be a bit more aggressive with your cut?
> 
> Oh, and I'm 10 pounds heavier than I said intially.  If I was downing 4500 at 185 that would be completely insane.



Im really suprised on all the cals your taking in at that weight!  You must have a metabolism like rocket!

Have you ever considered doing a natural show?

Your training also seems to be doing well... 25 regulars per week is fantastic!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 11, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Pardon me if I'm missing something here, CP.  Aren't you taking in enough calories to support a 225 lb lean mass.  Thats why I asked you if you had been an ectomorph.  You mow thru kcals like one.



You're sneaky.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 11, 2006)

Decker said:


> I hate to repeat myself, but your lifts are incredible.  I'm not even sure what some of your exercises are but the weight is quite daunting.  I remember from one of you much older journals how you progressed so quickly in the amount of weight you'd use w/out sacrificing repititions.  I hope you can continue that trend.  Good luck.



Thanks bro...

The lifts are pretty basic compound movements... if you ever have questions, feel free to ask.  While Im no expert, I do have a good bit of knowledge.

I really focus in the gym... my intensity is the key to my progress. I just personally do better on HIT type routines than tradtional volume or periodization training.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

I hope you don't mind (if you do, let me know), but seeing is believing.  Oh, and yes, I know these are old.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 11, 2006)

hah... no problem.

I just dont really look like that anymore.

i was probably 230 in that pic... decent shape, but fat around the edges.


----------



## DOGGCRAPP (Sep 11, 2006)

Cam the only changes i would make are this if your going to be competing in a show. Personally I would probably switch you over to a 

mon tues thurs fri split with the days being

chest should tri

bis forearms backwidth backthickness

calves hams quads

friday is a repeat of mondays bodyparts (but different exercises of course)

this would allow you to put in the time you might need for cardio post workout and (off days) and also you should be able to keep your energy levels up. Sometimes on this split with people i add an extra "key" exercise that they feel is very neccessary for their physique to certain bodyparts, like lets say you felt your chest was lagging....i would have you do your first chest exercises rest paused as you normally would and then have you do a second (straight setted exercise) and you would use this key exercise as your second exercise every time chest came up during prep. (thats the short version of things anyways).......also i usually have my competitors straight setting into the show from about 2-4 weeks out--its up to them but usually most are really really tired 2-3 weeks out and just dont have it in them--so they straight set it in (with no loss in mass)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 11, 2006)

Would this hold true during the offseason as well?

My show isnt until April of 2007... I planned on staying offseason until the new year.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Pardon me if I'm missing something here, CP.  Aren't you taking in enough calories to support a 225 lb lean mass.  Thats why I asked you if you had been an ectomorph.  You mow thru kcals like one.



Nothing about me has ever been ectomorph.  I have a decent sized frame, and I have always been chunky but with a bit of muscle mass too.  When I was like 12 I joined a football team, playing center (Offensive line position), and I played with like 15-16 year olds in their league because of my size.  At that time, I was only about 5'2" as well, so this was weight and width we are talking.

I am just constantly on the move.  My metabolism was not revved up like this because I started exercising.  Not in the least bit.

If there is one ecto trait I have it's a high level of NEAT as I eat more food.  I definitely have a lot of nervous energy.  Me + coffee = bad.

Sorry to whore your journal, heh.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 11, 2006)

Whore away.

Im not going to the gym for another hour.


----------



## DOGGCRAPP (Sep 11, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Would this hold true during the offseason as well?
> 
> My show isnt until April of 2007... I planned on staying offseason until the new year.




oh ok i thought your show was coming up quick---well it depends---i usually go with the split your with up to the point that someone is very highly advanced and their weights get so heavy--that they are doing so many warmup sets to get to their training weights.....that its more feasible to go to the shorter 3 way split. Its really up to you. If you had a lagging bodypart that really needed to come up but your advanced i would go with the split i suggested but if your developing evenly--id keep going with what your doing......and then at the first of the year i would probably switch over (or 4 months out)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thats the impression I had from reading numerous posts in your forum.

And as advanced as I'd like to consider myself, after seeing the superheavyweight pics on the hack squat today on your board, I dont think Im there yet (laughs).


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 12, 2006)

Today was Legs 

Calf Raises with the 5 sec negative and 15 sec hold.

400lbs x 7.  Excruciating

Ham Curls: 250 x 13 rp x 4

Leg Press: 8-(45)lb plates on either side with 4 on top... x 6. 

Widowmakers... hacksquat with 4-(45)lb plates on either side x 16.  I couldnt breathe!  lol


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yesterday was probably my worst workout thusfar being on DC.

I was literally embarrased.

Incline Smith (too inclined, i didnt adjust it and I dont know why)  295 x 8

Military Press Seated 265 x 5 (barely)... unsure why.. i had 5 last time easy.

Closegrip bench 295 x 4 (barely... again i had 285 x 8 last week)..

Maybe Im going up in weight too fast?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

> Widowmakers... hacksquat with 4-(45)lb plates on either side x 16. I couldnt breathe! lol



That sounds fun...........What's up big fella??


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey dude.. whats new with you?

Still balling?


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Bad ass hack squats. Was your last workout done all on the smith machine?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Hey dude.. whats new with you?
> 
> Still balling?



I played about two weeks ago but I stopped playing for about 4 months.   I'm still lifting 3 days a week and taking care of my 7 week old baby girl.   THAT keeps me busy   

Good luck getting ready for your comp.   The workouts are looking strong in here.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh man congrats on the new baby girl!!!

Mine just turned one, and from experience, good luck!!!

Its seriously the best time, I know you hear this everyday, but TRULY enjoy the moment.

they grow up so fast.



And Fufu.. whats up bro.

I only use smith machine for incline presses and OCCASIONALLY shoulder press.



Mainly because I need a really good spotter than I dont usually have :/


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2006)

You bad workouts own 99% of people out there, heh.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow.. Well thanks bud, but I dont feel that way at all.

Ya know the feeling when weights just dont go up the way you want.. you feel like it was wasted.

:/


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Well great numbers. 265 bb overhead presses is nuts. I think I have asked this before, but how long have you been training?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 14, 2006)

Seriously, since late 2003.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Shit! lawl


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 14, 2006)

what about you

goals/experience/etc?


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2006)

Last i checked 295 on incline is nothing to be ashamed of. I know you are, but good work from my end.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2006)

Holy crap Cam!  295 is great on incline, and 265 mil's?  What's in your Cheerio's bro, LOL.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 15, 2006)

haha.... its not that bigga deal.

Ive been sick the past few days with a serious headcold.. driving me crazy.

No workouts to post.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok.... back in the saddle.

Instead of crusing this week ... I basically crusied part of the week (one set to failure with no rest pause sets after) and took the rest of the week completely OFF (4 days).  I feel so good...my body needed the break.

My brother Mike (duncansdonuts) is going to be assisting me in my training and diet for my show this april.  Being newly certified I am going to be his guinea pig of sorts and because he is doing this free of charge and out of his own goodwill, I will be taking pics and he will be using me as an example to his new trainees of what he can do.  He is NOT new to this, but now that he is officially certified working at a gym, Im hoping ( and he is as well) that I can be a good example and bring him some clientele.

I will still be using my DC training, but Mike is going to help monitor and push me thruogh workouts, with the occasional tweek as he deems appropriate...

Today is Biceps/Forearms/Backthickness/backwidth.

Ill be back later...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 17, 2006)

That's cool of you to do that with your brother.  Of course, he is a very smart fella, and I think it will workout well for both of you in the end.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks.  I think so too.

It was a good workout.  Always super helpful to have a strong intelligent spotter with me as well... 

Todays workout...

Ez-curls  130lbs x 11 rp x 3 rp x 3

Pinwheel Curls (dumbells) 55 x 14 rp x 4 rp x 3

CloseGrip Pulldowns 315 x 9... really are starting to cramp my hammys to hold my bodydown.. I really use this exercise with a full body motion..

Second set was bodyweight pullups with a 5 second negative... x 6

Deadlifts... my grip failed two times... by the third time I was very fatigued...

510 x 2  (Grip)
510 x 2 (Grip)

510 x 4... finish


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice workout there.  I like the deadlifts.  You probably have the potential to deadlift close to 600 fresh.

What's a pinwheel curl?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks.

Dante's workouts are a bit odd as far as order of execution... but its working so far.. so if it aint broke...


Pinwheel curls are like hammer curls, but bringing the dumbell across your stomach up towards your chin.  Hard to describe, Im not too good with all the pronated/supinated terminology.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 18, 2006)

I was wondering what they were too ..
eventually found this animation
Hope you don't mind me throwing that in here ..
ps your fucking strong as hell


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2006)

So, when is your contest?

any special weight class you are shooting for or are you just going to see what happens?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 18, 2006)

P-funk said:


> So, when is your contest?
> 
> any special weight class you are shooting for or are you just going to see what happens?



I would like to be heavyweight division... superheavy offseason.

Offseason up to 275 would be nice.  now that mike is doing work with me in the gym.. its going to be an exciting wild ride.  He really can push me beyond myself.

The show is in April... but even if I decide not to do the show... I love the personal challenge of all this.  I am enjoying the gym more than ever these days.

Tonight is leg day.  :|


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 18, 2006)

I weighed myself this morning nekkid at 255 even.

Looks like Im actually more between 250-255 than 260.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tonight's workout is Calvs/Hamstrings/Quads plus one set of widowmakers (20 rep squats/legpress or extensions)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 18, 2006)

Changed plans. Did Chest/Shoulder/Triceps.  My hams are still very tight from yesterday along with my lower back.


Weighted Dips w/ 135lbs strapped on x 8 rp x 2 rp x 2

High Rep Dumbell Presses 100 x 16

Smith Shoulder Press 255 x 8 rp x 2 rp x 1

Lying extensions  70lbs on both sides of camb bar x 7 rp x 2 (switch exercise)


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Changed plans. Did Chest/Shoulder/Triceps. My hams are still very tight from yesterday along with my lower back.
> 
> 
> Weighted Dips w/ 135lbs strapped on x 8 rp x 2 rp x 2
> ...


 
Just as I go on a rant in Jersey's journal about how great my BW+115 dips were and how no one does that, I see you go and do BW+135 for 8 reps....very nice work  

I know you are following DC, but are the high rep db presses your idea or is that part of a DC program that I just don't know about?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2006)

Is this really what DC advocates?  


I guess it's HIT + RP = DC


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 19, 2006)

In a very very basic sense.. yes.

The dumbell presses are for my lagging chest.  I have consulted both DC and P-Funk in regards to furthering my chest development.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have an updated pic as well... not the best quality, but ok.

Although I cant post it due to size limitations... P-Funk has it, and maybe he can figure out how to post it in this forum...


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 19, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> I have an updated pic as well... not the best quality, but ok.
> 
> Although I cant post it due to size limitations... P-Funk has it, and maybe he can figure out how to post it in this forum...



Host it here:

http://www.imageshack.us


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking fucking huge man!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 19, 2006)

Well thanks... but its obvious my chest is a weak point.

Suggestions?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 19, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Well thanks... but its obvious my chest is a weak point.
> 
> Suggestions?



I actually think that when you lean out it will look in better proportion.  I don't think it's lagging too much behind the rest of ya.  What have you tried in terms of bringing it up to par?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 19, 2006)

Nothing really thusfar

P-funk made some suggestions... I was thinking along the lines of pre-exhaustion techniques, seeing I think my shoulders tend to take more of the load in a pressing movement.... or decline bench.


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2006)

Looking pretty solid Cam. Super strong as well, but I dont need to tell ya that.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bump.

Will be updating shortly.

Busy schedule.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2006)

did you pick an actual show yet?  If so, how many weeks away is it?  Have you planned out how long you will bulk to and then the when you will start to diet,  add in cardio, etc....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 28, 2006)

I dont remember the exact name... I know its in Orange County, in April.  Suggested to me by a guy who did the show and placed top 5 in the over 50 catagory (masters?)  

My bulk was planned until January, where I would start tapering down.. giving me 12-15 solid weeks of diet time... but im considering the slower, healthier bulk and doing the show in 08 instead of next year...

Getting up to a solid 280lbs at 15 percent bf or less is turning out to be quite the challenge... especially the eating.  The past few workouts I have been quite stagnant in many of my exercises and even after a 5 day layoff, have come back with little in the way of improvements..so I am adjusting my exercises accordingly and re-evaluating my nutrition/scheduling.

I am holding steady at 256... my protein intake is around 300 grams daily... and I plan on making a drastic 100gram improvement on that.  

My daily goals will be 400-450 grams of protein daily... I am also supplementing with :

Daily Mulitivitamin
Flaxseed pills
Niacin (flush free)
Liver support Formula
Alpha Lipoic Acid 
Asprin (for bloodpressure, 81mg)

I am also buying a fiber supplement today... and I will be including 30 minutes of brisk cardio on my off days for heart health.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't think you need to be eating that much protein, especially if you are natural.  Increase your carbs and fats (fats are very easy to get more cals in since they are so dense)....your protein should be good at 300-320.  that is around 1.2g per LB of BW.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats true... I eat two hamburger pattis on the George Foreman grill every day for lunch....and those alone are worth 800 cals or so.


----------



## Decker (Sep 28, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Thats true... I eat two hamburger pattis on the George Foreman grill every day for lunch....and those alone are worth 800 cals or so.


Good luck on your goals Cam.  Great pic too...You're in pretty damn good condition.

Those Foreman grills are great.  I thought it was just a glorified hotplate but it does a hell of a job.  I'd never go back to charcoal or gas.


----------



## Double D (Sep 28, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Thats true... I eat two hamburger pattis on the George Foreman grill every day for lunch....and those alone are worth 800 cals or so.



 I used to do that to. I however got the extra lean kind. Not the best, but still packed a ton of protein!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 28, 2006)

How can you tell how many calories are in a burger after you cook an unknown percentage of it out with the George Foreman Grill?

It probably cooks 40-80% of the fat out.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 28, 2006)

SOmething Ive thought about.. but Im more concerned with the protein content than the cals anyway.... so it works.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 10, 2006)

Back in the gym.

Had bronchitis for almost 2 weeks and was miserable.

Yesterdays workout.

Barbell Curls 145 x 8 rp x 2 rp x 1
Forearm work
Hamstring Curls 250 x 14 rp x 3 rp x 3
Hack Squat
First Set : (45 x 4) x 6
Second: (45 x 3) x 10

Leg Press 6 plates plus 10lbs on either side x 20


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2006)

Blower camaro.  Bronchitis is a bitch.  Glad to hear you're back in the game, I was wondering if you had fallen off your competition wagon, heh.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 10, 2006)

It killed me.

I had zero motivation for the gym, felt like crap all day, no energy and could hardly breath.

Kept me up nights coughing.

I was misearble man!

Now Im playing a little catchup, but should be pushing new numbers within a week or two.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2006)

Have been fatigued still, possibly overtraining.

Body aches... lack of motivation, etc.   Am considering training each bp once per week in an attempt to cut training volume.

Yesterdays Workout

Seated Smith Incline Press  (45x4 on both sides) x 8 rp x 2 rp x1
Push Press Lying Fly Machine  Stack x 15/cut weight to 200 lbs x 10/cut weight to 150 x 10 one long set

Hammer Strength Military Press  345 x 8      
Underhand Bench Press  245 x 10 rp x 3 rp x 2
T-Bar Rows  (45 x 6) x 7
                 (45 x 6) x 6


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

It is cool to see someone using the supinated grip bench press. What is your specific reason for doing it?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2006)

Triceps... its akward, but seems to be working well.  Do you use it?


Im going to give 405 on the bench a shot next week... I did 375 for a few screwing around, see if I can hit the big FOUR -OH.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

I've never done it myself, I've read about it though. Good luck with the bench, that is bad ass.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks.

My chest is actually fairly weak.  My shoulders and triceps overpower my chest.

Which is why I am starting to incorporate pre-exhaustion and beyond failure techniques using "isolation" exercises to help improve my chest.


----------

